

Small drone crash lands in Manhattan - daegloe
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news%2Finvestigators&id=9270668

======
ianstallings
How was this possible they ask. Well, they sell them down at the hobby shop
and.. ah never mind.

------
Jugurtha
The reactions.. Unbelievable ! The TV report makes it seem like a frigging big
deal. The "analyst guy" talks about it like a bomb or something.

Chill the f down. Overreacting like that ! No important news to report makes
TV stations make a big deal out of everything.

